# Build Sheets?



## hemi1282 (Mar 21, 2013)

Anybody know if there's a site where I can see a build sheet on my car? Like for my truck I can go to mopar.com and put my vin# in and it tells me all info on vehicle for free


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Here's a site that will show the build sheet. It's a service though so it's not free.

Comprehensive Chevrolet, Saturn, GMC, Hummer, Cadillac, Buick, Oldsmobile, Pontiac, Geo, Dodge, Plymouth, Jeep, Chrysler, Ford, Lincoln, Mercury, Mazda Truck, Mercedes VIN Decoder


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

hemi1282 said:


> Anybody know if there's a site where I can see a build sheet on my car? Like for my truck I can go to mopar.com and put my vin# in and it tells me all info on vehicle for free



GM Heritage Center used to have Pontiac build sheets etc. I got my 2002 Trans-Am WS.6 Window sticker through them. It says they can get ALL GM makes but may be limited.

Try seeing if you can get them there. 

GM Media Archive


Pontiac >> Pontiac Owner Assistance | GM.com


----------



## hemi1282 (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome guys thx, I'll check'em out


----------



## torrid05 (Jul 21, 2017)

i can pull on gm website if you have not found anything yet.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

hemi1282 said:


> Awesome guys thx, I'll check'em out


If you use the GM service, it will run $50 and they will send you the factory invoice to the dealer and a worksheet that explains the VIN system.

It appears that these late model GTOs didn't have much of an option list. For 2005, there were three options available...MN6 manual transmission $695, N87 18" wheels $495 and BZJ hood scoop delete.

There were some available accessories such as the Sport Appearance Package but those were dealer installed so I don't think they would appear on the factory invoice...(not positive about that though...)

There are several no charge options related to emissions regions. California, Federal and (Maine-Massachusetts-New York-Vermont). I also see option codes for Emissions Override which would allows dealers in California, Massachusetts or New York to order cars with Federal Emissions requirements.....and another option that offers the reverse of the above. I think all those are no charge options though.

Here is an example of what you get from GM Media Archives.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Also worth noting....the automatic transmission MX0 was standard equipment but then required the Gas Guzzler Tax option R8E. I think that was about $1000 in 2004 and increased to $1300 in 2005. So, in reality, the automatic transmission ended up costing about $600 (net difference between manual and automation cars)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

